# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Causes of death

## glutes

I've had two ADF's for about 6 months now. Fred, my male, is doing great and singing like crazy! Him and his partner, Wilma, even laid eggs! Not a single tad survived in my care, but they do have a high mortality rate. Unfortunately, Wilma passed a few weeks ago. When I found her, she appeared to have suffered from dropsy. Recently, I've upgraded Fred to a 5 gallon fluval chi. He's still doing great, and singing away. He does seem awfully lonely without a friend to sing to though. So, I bought him another female friend, Pebbles. I did not put her in the same tank with Fred because I wanted to make sure she wasn't carrying any illness. After a week, she was doing really good. When I went to fish her out of the tank, I discovered she had died. She had also prolapsed. I'm not sure what could have caused this sudden death, she didn't show any signs of illness. She was nice and chubby in the store, fairly active, and ate very well. I now have another frog in isolation from Fred, Barney. I just got him today, and he's quite a little fireball! I love him already[emoji4] hopefully there won't be anymore frog deaths, but if anyone has any insight about what happened to Pebbles, that would be awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

